# Mit CS3 Gif Dateien öffnen? So geht es.



## Alexander Groß (27. August 2007)

Ich habe zwar nur CS2 und kann es nicht selbst überprüfen. 

Aber für alle anderen:

http://www.xtreme-source.com/tutorials-photoshop/5266-how-open-gif-photoshop-cs3.html



Alex


----------



## freuter (22. September 2008)

Hallo geneigter Leser...



Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe zwar nur CS2 und kann es nicht selbst überprüfen.
> 
> Aber für alle anderen:
> 
> ...



Zunächst auch von mir ein *DANKE SCHÖN* für diesen Hinweis! Als ich die Seite heute wieder suchte, fand ich allerdings hinter dem Link irgendwas zu MP3-Playern?!

Hier also schnell ein Update auf den Link von Alexander Groß:


http://www.xtreme-source.com/tutorials-photoshop/4788-how-open-gif-photoshop-cs3.html
mit den besten Empfehlungen und *(m)einem ganz persönlichen Dank an Alex*.

In diesem Sinne: weiterhin viel Spass,

ihr/euer..._
Frederic Ch.Reuter_


----------

